# Tertowie House Aberdeen 08/09



## Voodoo (Aug 3, 2009)

I had a quick visit to Tertowie House in Aberdeenshire today.

For those that don't know this is an old residental school with a wee secret. In the basement there is a bunker!

Unfortunately the bunker has now been well secured so I was unable to get in!

Alot has happened to poor Tertowie since the last time I visited, it looks like the Pikies have been in stripping out the copper and there is heaps of holes in the roof and walls where they have been stripping the stuff out.

The place is getting really messy now which is a shame as its been shut for almost 10 years and would be in great shape had it not been for this!

Whilst exploring there was a guy on a mower cutting the football pitchs and the garden is still in good shape so the outside appears to be looked after but the inside is not being maintained at all 




































































































































Hope you guys enjoy!


----------



## Krypton (Aug 3, 2009)

This really is a wonderful building. Shame you couldnt get into the bunker. Some of them rooms are in a bad state. Hopefully someone will do something with it, it would make a great house!


----------



## RichardB (Aug 3, 2009)

Last time I was there, a few months ago, it appeared to be under renovation. Some parts of the bunker had already been replastered and there were stepladders and tools in some of the rooms.


----------



## Voodoo (Aug 3, 2009)

it didn't look like it was getting renovated... but there was ladders in some of the upstairs rooms.

They look like they were used to look into the loft space.


----------

